# Best rivers to paddle in the North East



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Not likely to be anything running but dam release. Good plan to make it to Maine where there is a lot of dam release through the summer. Seboomic section of the West Branch of the Penobscot is a worthy, but distant, class 3 ledge pool drop, a fantastic run. The lower section of the Kennebec, putin below the gorge, runs every day and would work. The Dead River is right there next to the Kennebec and at low flows, 1,000ish, is 16 miles of deep woods class 2/3. Might be worth getting a little coastal paddling in. Acadia Nat. Park is *very* beautiful and there are multiple lakes, estuaries and coastal paddling trips that you could do. There are multiple tidal features up and down the coast as well. Get the Northeast Guide book by Alden Byrd. Lemme know if you want more info, I'm a former Maniac...


----------



## JHMainer (Jun 27, 2011)

Phil is pretty close to being right on.

-The Kennebec gorge is a great run and can be run many times. If you are just Kayaking then I would recommend doing Harris Station down to Carry Brook stairs. Head into any of the many bars and you will run into tons of paddlers.

-The Dead: Check on releases, its a great 16 mile 3-4 run on a release, if it is not releasing, its not worth it. 

-Seboomic: is almost exactly like the above but pretty remote and a great stretch of river

-Canada Falls or the Rapid River

-The best gem is the West Branch of the Penobscot: By the far best paddling in Maine, hands down. Prob only beat by the Upper Gauley in my opinion. Class 4+ river with tons of features and road access doesn't get much better. Big Eddy campground has the Cribworks right out its front door. A great Class 4+ run with many different lines. Don't goo to Maine without checking it out.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*NE rivers*

The Hudson gorge next to Lake George, NY, would also be fun, its cl 3ish most of the way. Its a dam release, flowing on Tuesday, Thursday, Sat and Sunday all summer long. Its about 16 miles, with the last 3 being flat water. Tons of outfitters in the area for logistics if you do a web search.
Theres also the Dryway in western MA if you are going that way. Again, flowing every wknd, cl 3.

If a hurricane comes through during your trip the options will open up greatly.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

"JHMainer", the OP is asking for class 2/3. So, IMO, Canada Falls is out as is the main West Branch of the Penob runs unless he is selective about paddling the flats between the rapids. The Dead changes character tremendously based on the level of the release. Low levels don't reach class 4 except maybe Lower Poplar which could be walked. The Rapid River could be a fun adventure but IMO is more class 3/4 than class 2/3. And for the record, the Crib is an AW benchmark class 5.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

When it rains all your plans will change.


----------



## JHMainer (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry missed the part about the 2/3. Just get excited to talk about Maine ww. I would take everything out except the Dead on a NON release, and the Seboomic on a NON release. 

The Kennebec although very straight forward it is a little above a 3, a swim at the top is a very long swim. 


They also call the Gorge a 5, that's pushing it. But lets not start that debate. 

Op, if you are in the Katahdin area, you could paddle a couple rapids on that stretch...Just down lower.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Magic on the Kennebec on a sup.......no

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I'm almost to Ohiopyle, yeahyahhh! Looks like we will also
find the Grand Lake Stream class 2, the Seboomok, possibly the Hudson. We have a raft in Lakeville, 1.5hrs from the West Branch, and my friend who sold me the SUP has paddled it with us through everything below cribworks (looks like a 5 to me; length & consequences), with swims in Big A, Abol, & Little Pac, and walked Nesowanduk. 

Still looking for paddling destinations near Sunapee, NH.

Thanks! I'll post pics along the way

Keep the tips coming and/or come paddle with me along the way, Ohiopyle tomorrow the 18th, Sunapee area the 22nd-27th, Maine the 29th - 1st.

Oh yeah, anyone know what the regulations of paddling on the river below Niagara Falls are and/or how close I could safely get on a SUP?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*re paddling near sunapee,NH*

You have the Winni and the 'Took, both about 1/2 hr from the sunapee region. As I write this they are both flowing good, both in the cl 3,?3+ range.If you want to SUP something easy in the area there is the Pemi in the town of Bristol, no more than a 2+ at most levels.
I live in the area so if you need more info hit me up on
[email protected].


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Ohiopyle falls are legal at the current level, run them duckies. Also a night time falls swim is a pyle tradition.


----------



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

JIMM, thanks for the Sunapee tips. The Winni' looks great! Can't find anything called the 'took on the NH flows page. What's the full name? Is there anywhere to rent duckies in the area?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Contoocook maybe? Boneyard?.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, Contoocook is correct.

I am not aware of any ducky rentals in this area. Up here they are as hard to get as gold dust.


----------



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

Paddling the 'took tomorrow. Anyone interested in joining me, text me at 303-653-1990


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*Took tomorrow*

What time were you thinking? Not able to text.


----------



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

Actually my brother and I are going to take a look today within the hour. Then on Friday around 10am we have 3 of us going. Ok to call my number as well, just spotty service where I'm at in Sunapee 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SeavBar (Sep 18, 2013)

Just paddled the 'Took through Heniker, NH. Great SUP run! We are planning to paddle from Hillsborough to Heniker on Friday with a group of four, all others welcome to join. Shooting for Hillsborough put in at 11am.

Thanks for the tip Jimm!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

You are very welcome....

Maybe I will try and join you guys.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

*took*

Do you think you guys will also go on Saturday morning? I cannot do tomorrow.
Jimmy,

[email protected]

603 632 9270


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

If you are coming back on I-70 near Dayton/Springfield you could check out Buck Crk. as a pit stop ,maybe the last chance to boat headed to Denver except St. Francis Mts. It is a play park that compares favorably to most of ours.The third to last drop had some kid throwing down in a Jackson play boat big time .The other drops would probably be real fun and SUP friendly.I did the run from Buck Crk. State Park at medium high flows .There are only two rapids in the 3 miles to town but one is like a half mile of catch on the fly waves.Definitely not on par with Maine or upstate NY,but the state park is_very nice ,you could probably camp there ,and is 2/3 play run with simple logistics near I -70.......


----------

